# sand bed for sump



## rthomas (Dec 16, 2007)

How inches of substrate should you shoot for in your sump?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

i wouldn't know but i would shoot for about as much as you have in your tank if that makes sense.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a loaded question. You may need to do some more research on the many different approaches to running a sump. I don't know anyone that would add sand to their sump, maybe to the refugium. I know several fuges with sand and without. Generally those that run a sand bed in the display tank have no sand in the fuge, those that run a bare bottom display often have a DSB in either their fuge or in a remote canister.


----------

